# Would you recommend a different camera?



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi there,

I hope you all are having a good day or night.

To get right to the point I have been trying to read lots of articles, reviews and forum posts considering my first camera purchase. Actually it's something I have been considering for years. I've been relying on my smartphone/note to take pictures of plants and animals.... I enjoy it allot but would like to upgrade from that.

I have somewhat settled on the Nikon D5600 as being the best fit at what I am willing to pay (as it is I will be making payments) but I haven't pulled the trigger yet. Just curious if I'm headed in the right direction or if I'm missing smarter options that might be more obvious as experience is gained. 

Thanks in advance for sharing your opinion.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 14, 2019)

Compared to what was available a decade ago the 5600  represents an incredible value. I think it would be a fine first camera, and it has a lot of neat features such as the articulable screen on the back and the touchscreen feature. Plus extremely good image quality, and the ability to use pre-AI manual focus Nikon lenses in manual mode. These lenses are available very cheaply  on the secondhand market and were made between 1959 and stopping around 1977. These are now called pre-Ai lenses. Nikon has maintained mount compatibility since roughly 1959 to the present on certain cameras, and the 5600 is one of the cameras that can use pretty much any Nikon lens ever made, with the exception of two 1960s Ultra wide-angle lenses.

  Is it important to remember that within the next week or so, some of the lowest prices of the year are available due to graduation and Father's Day. A fine camera is considered one of the Classic graduation giftd and this also holds true as a Father's Day present b

 You mentioned that you want to take photos of plants, and  A very good thing to have for that is a long macro lens such as the older 105 mm Nikon manual focus macro lenses, which today are available pretty inexpensively. The 55 mm f/3.5 manual focus is available used in rough condition for around $35.

For photographs of plants and flowers  most any Macro Lens can be used


----------



## ac12 (Jun 14, 2019)

The D5600 is a good mid-range starter camera.
The smaller brother, the D3500 is another option.

I think the Canon equivalent to the D5600 is the SL2 or T6.

You need to also look at the lenses.  I would NOT buy most of the 2-lens kits out there, Nikon nor Canon.  The reason is the 2nd longer lens in the kit usually does not have image stabilization (or Vibration Reduction (VR) in Nikon speak).   You need to read the details of the kit.  To me image stabilization is IMPORTANT in a long lens, making it easier to shoot without getting a blurry image from camera shake.

An option that I would do is a D5600 + 18-140 lens.  I actually have a similar combo D7200 + 18-140.    Note the D3500 does not have the D3500 + 18-140 combo option.
The 18-140 is a great general purpose lens, for me.
But the 18-140 is a bigger and heavier lens than the 18-55.  And sometimes I've wanted a smaller and lighter lens.

The more specific you are with what you want to take pictures of, the better we can help.
For animals, what animals and from what distance?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 14, 2019)

One camera to consider might be the Nikon D 7100, which is available new still. Since it is an older model, prices have really dropped. At one time it was the $1299 camera, but now is available on the refurbished market  and as brand new for around the same price as the D 5600. The biggest advantage of the D 7100 is that it has an in body focusing motor, so this will be compatible with a wide variety of automatic focusing lenses made since 1987 or so. Nikon has what to the beginner seems to be a confusing array, of compatibility issues with lenses. Suffice it to say that the 7100 is a higher level camera than the 5600, although the 5600  has its main advantage the flip screen and the touchscreen features.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 14, 2019)

Father's Day is this Sunday, so a good idea might be to look online or in your local newspaper for sales. Like I said, graduation and Father's Day have caused this to become one of the lowest price time of the year to buy a  camera.  Nikon does sell some cameras directly from Its USA website


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 14, 2019)

Thank you,

Yes, I have been checking different sites to see if there were any significant discounts. My birthday was earlier this week but I decided to keep looking. I decided to stick with Amazon as I already have an Amazon card that allows me the option to make payments on some larger purchases without interest and without applying for anything new...I prefer having this option for this size purchase. 

I did learn about the fact that the second lens is not "VR" in these Nikon bundles. I researched the pricing and other people's results using this lens with this camera as well...Considering I've been using clip on lens on my phone and it was not significantly more $ for the 2nd lens I was leaning towards getting it anyways. The 18- 140 would raise the price 250-300 dollars which I'm not sure I can swing unfortunately...though I'm sure you are right about it being better. Perhaps if I opted for a cheaper camera I could go for a better lens.

I actually was looking at the D3500 before this, going to the D5600 was sort of pushing it price wise maybe I should reconsider the D3500 again.


 

I take allot of pictures of flowers, insects and whatever is near by when I'm hiking and out checking trailcameras. Generally my phone is limited in what it can capture at a distance. I did manage a nice moon shot once with a clip on lens. I would like the ability to keep improving what I normally do and also start being able capture pics of critters that are further away. Like birds.


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi 
Given that I use canon  plz translate to whatever brand you are thinking of
I would go for a used lens from a good outlet/shop I have often found going used I get more/better for a given amount. Which on a limited budget is a good thing. Ok so I am several gens behind the current latest 
But if there is someone with more cash than brains who trades in there good quality lens just because it,s last years model and I can get it cheaper.well I don’t mind . Looks like you are doing your research good luck


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 14, 2019)

Thank you. Yes, I'm not against buying used or renewed items. I considered buying a renewed camera to lower the cost as well or allow for an additional lens purchase.


----------



## Designer (Jun 14, 2019)

Trailcamgirl said:


> I did learn about the fact that the second lens is not "VR" in these Nikon bundles.


Well, actually it sometimes is.  Mine was.  Depends on the retailer.

Since you wrote that you are o.k. with a used camera, why not consider moving up to an "enthusiast level" camera for about the same price?   Take Derrel's suggestion to heart.  (#4)

Unfortunately, you missed this one:

SOLD*****Nikon D7100 with 1185 shutter actuations & MB-D15 Vertical Grip

But there are others.


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 14, 2019)

Designer said:


> Well, actually it sometimes is.  Mine was.  Depends on the retailer.
> 
> Since you wrote that you are o.k. with a used camera, why not consider moving up to an "enthusiast level" camera for about the same price?   Take Derrel's suggestion to heart.  (#4)
> 
> ...



Thanks, I was planning to make my main purchase thru Amazon. They have some renewed options but the D7100 still seems quite expensive, not their best deal I guess. 

I might just stick with my mobile phone for now. It's looking like I would have to spend more then I'm willing to make the difference I'd like. Maybe next year. 

Thanks everyone for your advice. I'll keep saving.


----------



## ac12 (Jun 14, 2019)

Well a D3500 + 18-55 would be a nice starter camera.  $397
https://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D3500-...61515&s=gateway&sprefix=nikon+,aps,220&sr=8-3
Dang, the price of the 2-lens kit is the same as the price of the 1-lens kit.  In that case I would get the 2-lens kit, and think about selling the 70-300 to reduce the cost of the camera, or just use it.​Use it for a few months.  Then based on how you use it, determine what you want as a next lens, IF you want a 2nd lens.  No hurry,  I think on my first camera, I went a year before I got my 2nd lens.  And some people have no need for another lens.


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes, I did notice that. Their pricing is strange sometimes but I've picked up deals before. I will definitely keep an eye out.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 14, 2019)

The D 3xxx versus D5xxx differential was always an articulated or "flippy screen" on the 5-series, versus a FIXED rear LCD on the 3-series.

The 3-series and the 5-series are _low-level entry_ and_ mid-level entry_. The 100,200,300 and 500 models are the semi-pro or TOP-level enthusiast models, costing $1599- $1899 or or so.

The 7000-series, D7000, D7100, D7200 have been the top-level entry cameras. There is now a D7200 *and *a D7500.

The 1-digit models have always been the high-end. D1,D1X,D2h,D2X, D2Xs, D3, D3s, D4, D4s, D5... these 1- digit models used to cost between $2499 and $5,000 to $7995.

In recent years, Nikon has made a series of "affordable" full-frame cameras, in  ( to the best of my recall) order: the D700, the D600, the D610, the D800, theD800e,the D810,and now the D850.

The D750 was introduced as an affordable wedding/event full-frame.

Today's $349 D3400 body is only a TINY bit better sensor-wise than the D3300; between the 3300 and the 3400, as I recall, the 3300 has an external microphone jack, while the 3400 does not.


----------



## ac12 (Jun 14, 2019)

Flippy screen !!!!
If you are shooing in the wild, a flippy screen will let you take LOW angle shots without having to lay down in the mud.
That was the one thing that I do not like about the D7200, fixed rear screen.
But the importance of this feature, depends on whether you will use it or not.  If not, then the flippy screen has no value.


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 14, 2019)

The flip out screen did look cool. I would probably use it actually but I'm not really sure it's a necessity for me if it was the main reason for a significant price difference. 

Perhaps I was hoping for a bit too much in my price range but I will have to wait if I want to increase my budget a bit more. Lots of information to take in but I will keep considering my options.


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi you mentioned Amazon their wherehouse section sometimes has deals. 
A review site called DPREVIEW has the option for side by side comparison hope this helps


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 15, 2019)

Thanks! Yes, I'm keeping an eye out on sales and prime day is coming up too. I might have to get a new laptop unfortunately so am keeping an eye out for deals on both all around online and off. Just taking the time to research more. I have a friend who is trying to steer me towards a canon too. Lots of info and opinions to take in but I suppose it's worth the wait to learn more and make a good choice.


----------



## Dave442 (Jun 15, 2019)

I suggest the D5600 with the 18-55mm VR AF-P lens, although the D3500 is a very good option if you don't need the flippy screen (I have never used a camera with a flippy screen).

Add an extra battery (Nikon EN-EL14a - works with either of the above cameras) and memory card (I currently use SanDisk SDHC 32GB Extreme Pro 95mb/s - these cards are now very cheap and are plenty fast for these cameras) - so you start out with two batteries and two memory cards.

Three external hard drives - one for day to day image storage and the other two are backup. I use a 1tb SSD for day to day and two 4tb for backup (you could start out with a couple 1tb USB3 drives to keep initial cost down).

Messenger style camera bag or similar to carry it - best camera is the one you have with you.


After a year add the 70-300mm VR AF-P lens (the non-VR version is often part of the bundles and I would not buy that bundle). I find my 70-300mm VR is an excellent lens for close-up images of plants and small animals. You will want to have used your camera for a year before adding this lens.

In another year and add the true macro lens (along with a tripod and flash).


----------



## dennyr (Jun 15, 2019)

I do not know anything about digital cameras, but i just wanted to say....... it is very Commendable/Encouraging that you spent a lot of time taking pictures with your cell phone, and then realized you were ready for a  "real camera".
Good Luck


----------



## ac12 (Jun 15, 2019)

Trailcamgirl said:


> I have a friend who is trying to steer me towards a canon too.



he he
Canon AND Nikon both have good gear.  flip a coin.
I may be a Nikon shooter, but I am not blind to the competition.
In fact I will sadly admit that the Canon 18-135 is a smoother zooming lens than the Nikon 18-140.


----------



## waday (Jun 16, 2019)

ac12 said:


> Trailcamgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who is trying to steer me towards a canon too.
> ...


And, Canon shooters can say “pew pew pew” when taking pictures. Nikon doesn’t provide that option.


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you everyone! Resisting the urge to buy one on impulse. Hopefully will get one within the next month or two though.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 17, 2019)

I took some shots of a waterfall including a slow shutter shot.  No tripod and I would not have lugged it up the mountain if I had it with me.

I never thought I would use the flip screen but it was very handy.  I had to put the camera on a rock but couldn’t get down to the viewfinder.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 17, 2019)

A flip out screen is essential for macro and close up nature stuff.  It's one of those things that you don't know what you're missing until you have one!  Get the body only (5600) then buy a used lens to go with...


----------



## Derrel (Jun 17, 2019)

My personal preference is to buy used Nikon digital single lens reflex cameras from an outfit that offers reasonable prices and in person examination of the items. For example a $1299 D 7200  is now available for around $475 or less on the used market. A former elite $8000 Nikon D3X is now available for around $1150 on the used market. As a camera gets older it's retail price drops and it's used market price  plummets.

I think it would be very possible for you to buy a nice used DSLR  and a decent lens for probably around $200-$225.

 One thing to know is that Nikons best selling cameras are typically two generations back of the current model, and at which point they have hit their lowest new prices ever. Many stores such as Kmart and Best Buy are still selling Nikon  models which were introduced 4 to 5 years ago, and are not new models, but are sold as NOS,which means new old stock.

 Over the last year or so camera sales Have  dropped off dramatically, and I believe that in a few months time the market will be completely flooded with cameras.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 17, 2019)

If you want to really get my advice OP - start researching mirrorless.  It's the future.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 17, 2019)

Yep ask any mirrorless user... they will tell you mirrorless is the future. Of course, right now we are in the transition
Period.  At this time the lower cost cameras are typically digital single lens reflex models, available very inexpensively, especially used models.

The advantage of most mirrorless cameras is that they can be adapted to use inexpensive legacy lenses from multiple manufacturers,  but most of the time that means manually focusing and a severe loss of other automatic features. However until you become an experienced photographer using manual focus legacy lenses on the modern camera is not nearly as easy as using a current technology autofocusing lens on an  auto focusing camera. Many times people become enamored of the idea of saving money by using adapted lenses on modern mirrorless cameras  But the ideal   Camera for a beginner is one using a native lens thst automatically focuses and which gives you 99% or more of your photos in focus and properly exposed with a minimum of fussing.  Mirrorless cameras are extremely popular with people who are looking for ways to put to use lens collections of 30 and 40-year-old manual-focusing lenses.

My experience is that beginners do best using the really modern simple to use cameras, cameras which are designed to be easy to use. Beginning level Nikon cameras like 3500 or 3300 or 3400 or 5300-5400 or 5500 or 5600 are designed for beginning photographers to be able to use easily and with good results.

 I have about 45 years of photography experience and I have used cameras made in the 1930s 40s 50s 60s 70s 80s and 1990s and throughout this century. Cameras really have not changed that much in the past 25 years, and if you can run a cell phone, you can run a modern digital camera.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 17, 2019)

I think the EVF is a big advantage for a beginner learning the exposure triangle.  You can change settings and see through the viewfinder what the change does to the photo.


----------



## ac12 (Jun 17, 2019)

Quote:

Yep ask any mirrorless user... they will tell you mirrorless is the future. Of course, right now we are in the transition
Period.  

The mirrorless that I have experience with (Olympus EM1), is part of the way there, but still has a ways to go to just catch up to the dSLR in some areas.  

I shoot an Olympus EM1 as my primary camera, but I still use my Nikon D7200 dSLR for fast sports, where the Olympus just does not work, for me.  Shooting TWO systems is probably the worst of both worlds, because of the cost and logistics of running two systems.

The EVF is really nice, as @SquarePeg said.  Especially good for difficult lighting conditions.

But the Olympus EVF on the EM1 isn't up to fast sports.

Sorta like one step forward, one step back.  Mirrorless gains, but also looses.
At this time the lower cost cameras are typically digital single lens reflex models, available very inexpensively, especially used models.

The advantage of most mirrorless cameras is that they can be adapted to use inexpensive legacy lenses from multiple manufacturers,  but most of the time that means manually focusing and a severe loss of other automatic features. 

Nikon lens on a m4/3 camera

As of a few months back, there was NO adapter that would communicate between a Nikon lens and a m4/3 camera. 
Nikon lenses loose ALL automated functions when used on a m4/3 camera.  The lens is auto-nothing.  Effectively you are back to the 1960s.

And if it is a focus by wire lens, you can't even manually focus the lens.
This compatibility/incompatibility varies by each lens and camera model combination.

The Canon EF lens will autofocus on a m4/3 camera, using a smart adapter.
The Nikon AF-S lens will autofocus on the Nikon Z camera with the FTZ adapter, but the AF/AF-D lenses will not autofocus.
However until you become an experienced photographer using manual focus legacy lenses on the modern camera is not nearly as easy as using a current technology autofocusing lens on an  auto focusing camera.  Many times people become enamored of the idea of saving money by using adapted lenses on modern mirrorless cameras  But the ideal Camera for a beginner is one using a native lens that automatically focuses and which gives you 99% or more of your photos in focus and properly exposed with a minimum of fussing.

Even if you are experienced at manual focusing, autofocus is soooo much easier.
I would *NOT* give up AF on my primary cameras.

This is something that I just do not understand.  When people recommend to a newbie to use a manual focus lens.  

And it is worse on a dSLR, cuz the screen is not designed for easy manual focusing.
Mirrorless cameras are extremely popular with people who are looking for ways to put to use lens collections of 30 and 40-year-old manual-focusing lenses.

My experience is that beginners do best using the really modern simple to use cameras, cameras which are designed to be easy to use. Beginning level Nikon cameras like 3500 or 3300 or 3400 or 5300-5400 or 5500 or 5600 are designed for beginning photographers to be able to use easily and with good results.

Agree
Most of my yearbook students shoot in one of the scene mode.  But at least they use the correct scene.
I have a hard time getting them to use PAS, never mind M.
They use the dSLR like a P&S, which is really like a phone camera, point and shoot.
To their credit, they do a good job.​. . . if you can run a cell phone, you can run a modern digital camera.

  I had to have one of my students teach me how to use some of the apps on my phone.   Old foggie here.​


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 18, 2019)

There are so many options to consider. I'm not sure if I'm closer or further from purchasing a camera now. lol! I do appreciate all the information though. Thank you everyone for taking the time to share your experience.

I did run into the mirrorless options when reading about different cameras and wildlife photography, I was intrigued. I mainly steered away from them due to the price range.

Originally I was leaning towards purchasing new but I will look more seriously into used options... I think it would be great if I could find a deal in the $200.00 range and upgrade in the future if wanted.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 18, 2019)

If you'e buying used, check out Nikon's refurbished store online, Adorama, B&H Photo, Cameta Camera.  I have used all 4 of these successfully to buy used equipment.  I believe Adorama sells on Amazon as well if you are still looking to use your Amazon charge.


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 18, 2019)

Cool, I will check them out, thank you.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2019)

Excellent commentary and insight from ac12.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 19, 2019)

I saw a Nikon D40 with 18-55 kit zoom, battery, and charger the other day... $75 for the kit...looked clean...


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 21, 2019)

I think that would be great to get started with while I'm contemplating and watching for deals on a larger investment. I will definitely keep an eye out for something similar!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 21, 2019)

Cameras that are three or four or even five generations behind the current 2019 models are often available at extremely low prices. For example the Nikon D3X was pretty much phased out sales wise by the Nikon D800 followed by the D810 and now the D850.earlier this week I was browsing the pro photo supply used camera listings, and I saw a D3X list for $875 which is less than the $1175  Price that they were asking last summer. When introduced in 2009, the D3X was priced at almost $8000. I bought a used one in 2012 for $2800, which was an exceptional value, since the typical Used price at that time was around $4400. I sold the camera at the start of 2017 for around about half of what I paid for it, after having used it for about five years. So, you can see buying used cameras can save you a lot of money.The Nikon D40 outfit for $75 was about $1000 around Christmas time of 2006


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 21, 2019)

Yes, I've been trying to look out for deals but haven't really seen anything that great.


----------



## RVT1K (Jun 21, 2019)

I see I'm very late to the party but here goes...

As has been pointed out, both Nikon and Cannon have plenty to choose from and you can't go wrong with either. I'm sure the same could be said for any of the other major manufacturers. 

I would also recommend starting off simple and cheap. If you want to pursue photography further, you'll wind up upgrading your stuff at some point anyway. and if you don't, you didn't make a big investment. I'm willing to bet you can do just as good learning on an old D40 as on something much newer. I've had good luck buying used equipment on both eBay and Craigslist.


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 21, 2019)

Welcome to the party.

Thanks for the input. Yes, photography isn't a recent a whim... It's what I dreamed of doing as a child.. I just didn't see it as a practical pursuit for me career wise.. Whatever I get will certainly get alot of use for years to come, It's not something I would get tired of. I do like the idea of getting something used and cheap while I keep an eye out for deals on a larger investment. The last camera I had was a very used p&s given to me with all the rubber buttons missing. If I see a good deal on an older camera, I'll definitely go for it..


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 21, 2019)

Actually I just purchased a used Nikon D40x, charger, battery.... with 18-70mm lens. Little under $100.00. Just have to wait for it to get here and hopefully everything is in working order as it's suppose to be..  Think I was just ready to get something after looking so long and after allot of reading it seemed like a reasonable albiet modest start. I still would like to make a larger, newer purchase later on but I'm thinking this will keep me occupied in the meantime.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## RVT1K (Jun 21, 2019)

Good for you. 
The D40 was my 1st DSLR. I had tons of fun, took  zillion pictures, and realized I was hooked. Sold it and bought a D90. Sold it and bought a D7000. Bought a used D3...then another. And I just got a used D4 and have been having lots of fun. The D3's are being sold to finance the D4. I also moved up from the kit lenses over the years and have some nice stuff, most acquired used.


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 21, 2019)

Thank you!

Yes, that was my next step actually to research lenses more... I have some basic knowledge from all this reading but I want to understand further how the compatibility works from older to newer cameras etc. I'm totally up for buying additional used lenses, especially if I could also pair them with an upgrade in the future.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 21, 2019)

Trailcamgirl said:


> Actually I just purchased a used Nikon D40x, charger, battery.... with 18-70mm lens. Little under $100.00. Just have to wait for it to get here and hopefully everything is in working order as it's suppose to be..  Think I was just ready to get something after looking so long and after allot of reading it seemed like a reasonable albiet modest start. I still would like to make a larger, newer purchase later on but I'm thinking this will keep me occupied in the meantime.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.



D40x..10 megapixel.. light, and with the highly desirable 18-70mm zoom, not the cheaper, more-common 18-55, SCORE!


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 21, 2019)

Woot! I'm excited, I think it's a fine start and I'm looking forward to learning more with it.


----------



## Designer (Jun 22, 2019)

Trailcamgirl said:


> Yes, that was my next step actually to research lenses more... I have some basic knowledge from all this reading but I want to understand further how the compatibility works from older to newer cameras etc. I'm totally up for buying additional used lenses, especially if I could also pair them with an upgrade in the future.


Fortunately, the Nikon "F" mount has been the same for a long time, so there are many excellent lenses on the used market that will mount on your camera.

Consult your user's manual for a chart of lens compatibility.


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 22, 2019)

Thank you, yes, I've been browsing a list. I'm sure after practicing a bit I will get another lens.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 22, 2019)

One nice feature about the entry level Nikon cameras is that the D40 and the D40x,The D60,The D 3000 series and the D 5000 series is that they can use pre-Ai lenses made from roughly 1959 to 1976, without any modification to the Lens.

  This means that you can use some very affordable lenses which are not usable on higher-end Nikons. The catch is that these older, manual focus lens is give you no Metering of  either continuous light or of electronic  Flash. All control over light,meaning aperture and shutter spee, and all control of the amount of flash used must be done by the user, with no metering. You must adjust the amount of flash power manually  using the manual flash output selector, and with the f-stop and ISO level, and when shooting conventionally without flash, you must determine the correct shutter speed and f-stop by either using an external light meter or  by the trial and error method. 

 If you look at large photographic equipment sites, you will see these lenses listed as either a non-AI, or as pre-Ai.  As I said this was Nikon's 1959 through 1976 standard lens type and there were several million of them made. Just as a for instance example, the 105 mm pre-AI Nikkor, or the 55 mm pre-AI Micro~Nikkor  are two really nice lenses from this era. The 55 mm is a macro lens, and needs a PK 11 extension tube added to the Lens to make full one to one ratio life-size macro close-ups, but the good thing is that this lens is around $35 on the used market


----------



## Derrel (Jun 22, 2019)

in terms of being able to mount and shoot with Nikon lenses, the baby  Nikons are without a doubt,the best. The Nikon D40x will mount pretty much any lens Nikon has ever made From 1959 until the present day, so 60 years worth of Nikon F mount lenses  Will bayonet onto your camera, and will allow you to shoot pictures, with varying degrees of automation.

Because the baby Nikons do not have an in-body focusing motor, the first generation of Nikon auto focus lenses ,the  AF and AF-D models, do not give you automatic focusing, but because they have a CPU, and  electrical contacts, they do connect to the camera light meter. Focusing however, must be done by hand.  The D 40X requires a lens that has a built in focusing motor in the lens, which means the lens will be designated as an AF-S or as a G series lens ( with just one or two exceptions on the G series ). Suffice it to say that the D40x gives you access to around 65 million or so F-mount lenses made by Nikon, and millions of other third-party lenses

 Although this may sound confusing, there are compatibility chart at several places around the web, and the vast majority of Nikon lenses made since the mid-1990s and most  all lenses made within the past five years are of the AFS or a G-series type, so do not worry, you have purchased a Camera that will be easy to find millions upon millions of lenses for.


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes, it does sound a little confusing at first but I'm slowly getting more familiar with everything and that sounds great. Thanks for all the helpful info! I'm happy I will have allot of options to explore.


----------



## ac12 (Jun 22, 2019)

You "may" have to get a new battery.  That battery if probably pretty old, and may not hold a long charge.  
Charge it up and see how much you can shoot.  If you are lucky it will still hold a decent charge.
Although if you go on a long hike, you probably want to bring a spare battery.

Now go play with the camera, and have fun


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 22, 2019)

That's a good point. Maybe I should go ahead and get a 2nd battery now, either way it wouldn't hurt to have a spare on hand.

I did opt for free shipping so it's going to take a little time to get here but I certainly will once it arrives!


----------



## ac12 (Jun 22, 2019)

Trailcamgirl said:


> That's a good point. Maybe I should go ahead and get a 2nd battery now, either way it wouldn't hurt to have a spare on hand.
> 
> I did opt for free shipping so it's going to take a little time to get here but I certainly will once it arrives!



With a used batteries, you don't know the condition of it.
There "might" be a battery status screen in the menu of your camera, to see the condition of the battery.
On my Nikon it is >menu>wrench>battery info.

A good battery in a dSLR will last quite a while.  I normally get a full weekend on one charge, no flash used.
On my D7200, I did not switch to my spare battery until a few years later, after I think I wore out my 1st battery from a LOT of use.
I never did wear out the battery on my D70.  But I did not shoot it as much as the D7200.

Label the batteries #1 and #2. 
So you can keep track of which is the old and new battery.

Download and read the manual, so you have a head start on learning the camera, before it arrives.


----------



## JonFZ300 (Jun 22, 2019)

My first DSLR was the D40, which is kind of the little brother/sister to the D40x. I think you'll love it. I know I really enjoyed mine. I only have a bridge camera nowadays and I'm good with it but I do miss my D40 sometimes. Congrats! You've made a solid choice.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 22, 2019)

I bought a Nikon D2x brand new on May 3, 2005....the battery STILL works!!! Genuine Nikon batteries are very good, and genuine Nikon chargers have sophisticate battery charging and checking and *refreshing* routines that prolong the life of batteries. There is a real REASON that Nikon's batteries and chargers cost substantially MORE that cheapies Made in China...

However, aftermarket batteries that cost $7.99 or $14 and last two years...not a bad deal.

*>menu>wrench>battery info*.

**Shows # of shots taken, percent of battery charge left, and battery age, with hashmarks that show a *NEW* battery (left-most) and one that you need to "*REPLACE*" (right-most status). When this was introduced in the early to mid-2000's, it was a BIG step up in battery technology and user confidence.

The D2x had  perhaps the biggest, best battery life Nikon has ever released, and the after the *lithium-ion fire paranoia*, the Japanese camera industry deliberately cut batteries BACK in capacity, over mainly, airline fire concerns.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 23, 2019)

Trailcamgirl said:


> There are so many options to consider. I'm not sure if I'm closer or further from purchasing a camera now.



I'm sorry I didn't get to read the entire thread (I quit about page 3 where you made this statement) so I may be repeating something someone has already said.

Going from taking pictures with a phone to taking pictures with an actual camera involves much more than money - although there is that.
When you decide to take real pictures, you are embarking on a huge learning course and investment of time in both taking and editing photos.
It is the conceptual equivalent of being an aunt in comparison to actually having one's own child to take care of.

11 Tips for Beginning Photographers - How to Start Taking Pictures

Shooting in P mode & Why photographers defend their methods


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 23, 2019)

ac12 said:


> With a used batteries, you don't know the condition of it.
> There "might" be a battery status screen in the menu of your camera, to see the condition of the battery.
> On my Nikon it is >menu>wrench>battery info.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll get a spare battery and yes I thought reading the manual was a good idea too. 



JonFZ300 said:


> My first DSLR was the D40, which is kind of the little brother/sister to the D40x. I think you'll love it. I know I really enjoyed mine. I only have a bridge camera nowadays and I'm good with it but I do miss my D40 sometimes. Congrats! You've made a solid choice.



Thanks! I'm looking forward to it! 



Derrel said:


> I bought a Nikon D2x brand new on May 3, 2005....the battery STILL works!!! Genuine Nikon batteries are very good, and genuine Nikon chargers have sophisticate battery charging and checking and *refreshing* routines that prolong the life of batteries. There is a real REASON that Nikon's batteries and chargers cost substantially MORE that cheapies Made in China...
> 
> However, aftermarket batteries that cost $7.99 or $14 and last two years...not a bad deal.
> 
> ...



Awesome information. Thank you!



			
				The_Traveler said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I didn't get to read the entire thread (I quit about page 3 where you made this statement) so I may be repeating something someone has already said.
> 
> Going from taking pictures with a phone to taking pictures with an actual camera involves much more than money - although there is that.
> When you decide to take real pictures, you are embarking on a huge learning course and investment of time in both taking and editing photos.
> ...



Thanks! I'll check out the articles after work...definitely been reading allot, more never hurts. I didn't go into my whole history as taking pictures started when I was a little girl. I've had experience other then my phone and no worries, I don't expect it to be like my mobile. I understand there is a difference and am ready to learn more.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 23, 2019)

good articles. i like point 11 a lot, and the thread Lew linked to got 18 pages (1,200) of responses here on TPF, back in 2012.

Biggest differences between a d-slr and a phone:

1) less DOF with a d-slr. A phone has deeeeeeeep DOF!
2) sensor spots at small f/stops on a d-slr

3) phone--arms outstretched framing n shooting
     d-slr--offers thru-camera eyepiece viewing OR live view

4) phone is now almost invisible as a camera, while d-slr arouses more wariness among many people


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 24, 2019)

Trailcamgirl said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > With a used batteries, you don't know the condition of it.
> ...



yes, some differences and a spare battery never hurts
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## NnamAries (Jun 28, 2019)

Wow! Taking pictures with  of living organisms show that you love nature.  The aspect of photography that intrigues me the most is real estate photography.  I often find information on the best visa consultancy service so as to  travel  across different continent and take landscape photos of real estate.


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 28, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I got my camera. I just had a chance to take some quick pictures today. I had watched some videos on basics in settings so went outside and started clicking in my backyard...I tried pretty much every mode including M mode, just playing around and seeing what the results were. They were not good... blaming my inexperience and not the camera itself. There's heaps of room for improvement.  I definitely will be practicing allot more to achieve pictures I'm happy with...All in all I think this was definitely a great choice for me to get started with. I'm having allot of fun and that's the main thing. 

Here are some of my very first photos, including my best friend Cypress (the dog ).

Just wanted to say thanks again for helping me get started, I will improve in time. Happy with my decision.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2019)

not that bad! decent, really


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 28, 2019)

So the question now ... is your new 12 year old DSLR capturing better images than your smartphone ?


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 28, 2019)

Derrel said:


> not that bad! decent, really



Thanks! It's a start.



dxqcanada said:


> So the question now ... is your new 12 year old DSLR capturing better images than your smartphone ?



Fair question! At this moment it's doing better with subjects at a little distance. I got some great pictures of my pup, looking forward to making some computer wallpapers with them. There's a swamp/creek area that my phone doesn't capture well and the Nikon definitely worked better there. However, I could get better or what I feel are better/closer pictures of critters like bees and other insects with my smart phone then I was able to with my Nikon today.

I still think it is a great way for me to get started.. I know I want to be able to get better shots of insects, birds etc. I'll probably get another lens before upgrading. This is definitely giving me something to play with in the mean time.


----------



## JonFZ300 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trailcamgirl said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got my camera. I just had a chance to take some quick pictures today. I had watched some videos on basics in settings so went outside and started clicking in my backyard...I tried pretty much every mode including M mode, just playing around and seeing what the results were. They were not good... blaming my inexperience and not the camera itself. There's heaps of room for improvement.  I definitely will be practicing allot more to achieve pictures I'm happy with...All in all I think this was definitely a great choice for me to get started with. I'm having allot of fun and that's the main thing.
> 
> ...



Very respectable for your first time out. If you're shooting in raw format, you could make all of those much better without much work at all. You might have some clipping in the clouds but overall, they look good. 

If you want to allow people to edit your photos, you can enable that setting in your profile. Nice job!!


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Jun 29, 2019)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Dwain Geead (Jul 11, 2019)

I recommend the D5600


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 15, 2019)

Trailcamgirl said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got my camera. I just had a chance to take some quick pictures today. I had watched some videos on basics in settings so went outside and started clicking in my backyard...I tried pretty much every mode including M mode, just playing around and seeing what the results were. They were not good... blaming my inexperience and not the camera itself. There's heaps of room for improvement.  I definitely will be practicing allot more to achieve pictures I'm happy with...All in all I think this was definitely a great choice for me to get started with. I'm having allot of fun and that's the main thing.
> 
> ...



BFF Cypress looks .... interested 
having fun is most important
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## TheCameraDos (Jul 16, 2019)

Since both *Nikon D5600* and *Nikon D3500* have the same APS-C sized sensor, their lenses for a similar focal length and aperture will be similar in size and weight. Both *Nikon D5600* and *Nikon D3500* have APS-C sized 24.0 MP resolution sensors so sensor size and resolution is not a differentiator between these two cameras.
Though 7200 is high in price but I thin *D5600* is good choice. *Nikon* cameras are the best one. Its always *worth buying* it and *Nikon D5600* posses 24.2 mp which is good for photography.


----------



## Neme (Jul 16, 2019)

I shoot with a Canon 5d3, and have started getting occassional paid work, such as weddings, modelling portfolios, etc..
I've had my brothers Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ70 https://cameravs.com/Panasonic-Lumix-DMC-FZ70 as backup but it's really time I got my own backup body.

Unfortunately I'm on a pretty tight budget of around 500 dollars.

I've narrowed it down to an SL1/100D or 5D Classic.
Another possibility is a 60D.
The T3i, which is in that price range, is one I'm not especially interested in.

I love the SL1. It's small, light, and capable of stunning images. When using 2 bodies at once, the light weight would most certainly be appreciated. The 5D Classic however, has that gorgeous FF sensor, amazing skin tones, but otherwise dated technology. The 60D in fairness, is probably the sensible choice, with the extra cross-type focus points, flip out screen, etc
I consider all of these cameras to be fairly great value for money at their current available prices..

Sooo out of curiosity mostly, what would you prefer as a backup camera*?
(*which will also get some as a second wedding camera)

Thanks for any thoughts on this


----------



## Derrel (Jul 16, 2019)

5D as a backup to a 5D-3


----------



## ac12 (Jul 16, 2019)

Neme said:


> I shoot with a Canon 5d3, and have started getting occassional paid work, such as weddings, modelling portfolios, etc..
> I've had my brothers T3i/600D as backup but it's really time I got my own backup body.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm on a pretty tight budget of around 500 dollars.
> ...



IMHO, you should put weight as a minor consideration.

A backup camera in a fast moving commercial situation, should be as close in operation to the primary camera as possible.
This allows fast and easy transition between the primary and backup camera.
One big reason is because, sooner or later, the backup camera will become a SECOND camera.  As a second camera, you will be swapping between the two cameras OFTEN.
Second is backup transition.  When the primary camera fails, you need to quickly and seamlessly transition to the backup camera.

From personal experience, when the controls are different, the transition between cameras is more difficult.
Just simple things like:
How do you change the ISO level, when you go from sunny outside to dim inside?
How do you work the Exposure Compensation (EC)?
In manual mode, how do you adjust shutter speed and aperture.  
It is very different between a TWO dial camera and a ONE dial camera.​


----------



## Trailcamgirl (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks! 

I have been have been enjoying my new (old) camera and even picked up another used lens. My main subject is Cypress - he is wonderful but unfortunately he recently torpedoed into me and my camera with favorite lens met the ground. The impact rendered my lens useless, so far the camera seems to be ok. I wasn't going to replace it for awhile but I really liked my results with the new lens and was missing it so ended up getting another used lens. While looking I found that a D200 was very cheap and picked it up as well... I definitely don't plan on having any more accidents but I didn't plan on the first one so I don't think it hurts to have a spare around, right? I still would like to upgrade in the future and appreciate all the advice that was given.


----------

